# Apache does not Viritual Host

## jimmathy

I am trying to Virtual Host in Apache with little success. My sites go to the default "It Works!" page for Apache, but not the test index sites I posted for each URL. I installed Webmin to try and diagnose this problem better, but I am still perplexed to what the problem is. Here is the startuperror.log for Apache produced by Webmin:

[code]

Failed to start apache :

 :

 * Starting apache2 ...POOL DEBUG: [PID/TID] ACTION  (SIZE      /POOL SIZE /TOTAL SIZE) POOL       "TAG" <__FILE__:__LINE__> (ALLOCS/TOTAL ALLOCS/CLEARS)

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  GLOBAL                                    0x1537010 <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:apr_pool_initialize> 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/       200) 0x15375d0 "misc/unix/start.c:58" <misc/unix/start.c:58> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/       200) 0x1537680 "main.c:285" <main.c:285> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (       120/       120/       320) 0x1537680 "process" <file_io/unix/open.c:260> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       160/       160/       360) 0x1537680 "process" <main.c:310> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/       360) 0x1537c00 "main.c:313" <main.c:313> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/       360) 0x1537cb0 "main.c:481" <main.c:481> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/       392) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/       400) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        72/        72/       432) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (3/3/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        80/        80/       440) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (4/4/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       112/       112/       472) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (5/5/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (       120/       120/       480) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (6/6/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        72/        72/       552) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:98> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (       200/       200/       680) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       232/       232/       712) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (3/3/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1224/      1576/      1776) 0x1537680 "process" <config.c:682> (3/3/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       256/       256/      1800) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (4/4/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       267/       267/      1811) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (5/5/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       307/       307/      1851) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (6/6/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       331/       331/      1875) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (7/7/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       341/       341/      1885) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (8/8/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       381/       381/      1925) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (9/9/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       405/       405/      1949) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (10/10/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       418/       418/      1962) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (11/11/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       458/       458/      2002) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (12/12/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       482/       482/      2026) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (13/13/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       489/       489/      2033) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (14/14/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       529/       529/      2073) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (15/15/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       553/       553/      2097) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (16/16/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       560/       560/      2104) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (17/17/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       600/       600/      2144) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (18/18/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       624/       624/      2168) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (19/19/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       637/       637/      2181) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (20/20/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       677/       677/      2221) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (21/21/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       701/       701/      2245) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (22/22/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       711/       711/      2255) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (23/23/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       751/       751/      2295) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (24/24/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       775/       775/      2319) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (25/25/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       785/       785/      2329) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (26/26/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       825/       825/      2369) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (27/27/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       849/       849/      2393) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (28/28/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       865/       865/      2409) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (29/29/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       905/       905/      2449) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (30/30/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       929/       929/      2473) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (31/31/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       944/       944/      2488) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (32/32/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       984/       984/      2528) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (33/33/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1008/      1008/      2552) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (34/34/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1020/      1020/      2564) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (35/35/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1060/      1060/      2604) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (36/36/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1084/      1084/      2628) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (37/37/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1093/      1093/      2637) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (38/38/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1133/      1133/      2677) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (39/39/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1157/      1157/      2701) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (40/40/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1166/      1166/      2710) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (41/41/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1206/      1206/      2750) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (42/42/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1230/      1230/      2774) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (43/43/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1238/      1238/      2782) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (44/44/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1278/      1278/      2822) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (45/45/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1302/      1302/      2846) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (46/46/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1310/      1310/      2854) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (47/47/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1350/      1350/      2894) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (48/48/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1374/      1374/      2918) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (49/49/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1392/      1392/      2936) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (50/50/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1432/      1432/      2976) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (51/51/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      1688/      1688/      3232) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (52/52/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1712/      1712/      3256) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (53/53/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1727/      1727/      3271) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (54/54/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1767/      1767/      3311) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (55/55/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1791/      1791/      3335) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (56/56/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1806/      1806/      3350) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (57/57/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1846/      1846/      3390) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (58/58/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1870/      1870/      3414) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (59/59/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1883/      1883/      3427) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (60/60/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1923/      1923/      3467) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (61/61/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1947/      1947/      3491) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (62/62/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1961/      1961/      3505) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (63/63/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2001/      2001/      3545) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (64/64/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2025/      2025/      3569) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (65/65/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2039/      2039/      3583) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (66/66/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2079/      2079/      3623) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (67/67/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2103/      2103/      3647) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (68/68/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2111/      2111/      3655) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (69/69/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2151/      2151/      3695) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (70/70/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2175/      2175/      3719) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (71/71/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2187/      2187/      3731) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (72/72/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2227/      2227/      3771) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (73/73/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2251/      2251/      3795) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (74/74/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2260/      2260/      3804) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (75/75/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2300/      2300/      3844) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (76/76/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2324/      2324/      3868) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (77/77/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2335/      2335/      3879) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (78/78/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2375/      2375/      3919) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (79/79/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2399/      2399/      3943) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (80/80/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2414/      2414/      3958) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (81/81/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2454/      2454/      3998) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (82/82/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2478/      2478/      4022) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (83/83/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2487/      2487/      4031) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (84/84/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2527/      2527/      4071) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (85/85/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2551/      2551/      4095) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (86/86/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2564/      2564/      4108) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (87/87/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2604/      2604/      4148) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (88/88/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2628/      2628/      4172) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (89/89/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2633/      2633/      4177) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (90/90/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2673/      2673/      4217) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (91/91/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2697/      2697/      4241) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (92/92/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2713/      2713/      4257) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (93/93/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2753/      2753/      4297) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (94/94/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2777/      2777/      4321) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (95/95/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2789/      2789/      4333) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (96/96/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2829/      2829/      4373) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (97/97/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2853/      2853/      4397) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (98/98/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2864/      2864/      4408) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (99/99/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      2904/      2904/      4448) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (100/100/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      3416/      3416/      4960) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (101/101/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3440/      3440/      4984) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (102/102/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3456/      3456/      5000) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (103/103/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3496/      3496/      5040) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (104/104/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3520/      3520/      5064) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (105/105/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3531/      3531/      5075) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (106/106/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3571/      3571/      5115) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (107/107/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3595/      3595/      5139) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (108/108/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3604/      3604/      5148) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (109/109/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3644/      3644/      5188) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (110/110/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3668/      3668/      5212) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (111/111/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3680/      3680/      5224) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (112/112/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3720/      3720/      5264) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (113/113/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3744/      3744/      5288) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (114/114/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3755/      3755/      5299) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (115/115/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3795/      3795/      5339) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (116/116/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3819/      3819/      5363) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (117/117/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3827/      3827/      5371) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (118/118/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3867/      3867/      5411) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (119/119/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3891/      3891/      5435) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (120/120/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3905/      3905/      5449) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (121/121/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3945/      3945/      5489) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (122/122/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3969/      3969/      5513) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (123/123/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      3986/      3986/      5530) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (124/124/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4026/      4026/      5570) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (125/125/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4050/      4050/      5594) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (126/126/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4075/      4075/      5619) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (127/127/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4115/      4115/      5659) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (128/128/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4139/      4139/      5683) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (129/129/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4147/      4147/      5691) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (130/130/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4187/      4187/      5731) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (131/131/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4211/      4211/      5755) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (132/132/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4220/      4220/      5764) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (133/133/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4260/      4260/      5804) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (134/134/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4284/      4284/      5828) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (135/135/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4300/      4300/      5844) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (136/136/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4340/      4340/      5884) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (137/137/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4364/      4364/      5908) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (138/138/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4377/      4377/      5921) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (139/139/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4417/      4417/      5961) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (140/140/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4441/      4441/      5985) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (141/141/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4458/      4458/      6002) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (142/142/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4498/      4498/      6042) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (143/143/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4522/      4522/      6066) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (144/144/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4544/      4544/      6088) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (145/145/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4584/      4584/      6128) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (146/146/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4608/      4608/      6152) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (147/147/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4627/      4627/      6171) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (148/148/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4667/      4667/      6211) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (149/149/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4691/      4691/      6235) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (150/150/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4708/      4708/      6252) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (151/151/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4748/      4748/      6292) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (152/152/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4772/      4772/      6316) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (153/153/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4792/      4792/      6336) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (154/154/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4832/      4832/      6376) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (155/155/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4856/      4856/      6400) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (156/156/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4866/      4866/      6410) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (157/157/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4906/      4906/      6450) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (158/158/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4930/      4930/      6474) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (159/159/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4940/      4940/      6484) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (160/160/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      4980/      4980/      6524) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (161/161/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5004/      5004/      6548) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (162/162/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5016/      5016/      6560) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (163/163/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5056/      5056/      6600) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (164/164/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5080/      5080/      6624) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (165/165/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5103/      5103/      6647) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (166/166/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5143/      5143/      6687) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (167/167/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5167/      5167/      6711) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (168/168/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5177/      5177/      6721) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (169/169/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5217/      5217/      6761) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (170/170/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5241/      5241/      6785) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (171/171/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5252/      5252/      6796) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (172/172/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5292/      5292/      6836) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (173/173/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5316/      5316/      6860) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (174/174/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5332/      5332/      6876) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (175/175/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5372/      5372/      6916) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (176/176/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5396/      5396/      6940) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (177/177/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5411/      5411/      6955) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (178/178/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5451/      5451/      6995) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (179/179/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5475/      5475/      7019) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (180/180/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5497/      5497/      7041) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (181/181/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5537/      5537/      7081) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (182/182/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5561/      5561/      7105) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (183/183/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5581/      5581/      7125) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (184/184/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5621/      5621/      7165) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (185/185/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5645/      5645/      7189) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (186/186/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5653/      5653/      7197) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (187/187/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5693/      5693/      7237) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (188/188/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5717/      5717/      7261) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (189/189/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5732/      5732/      7276) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (190/190/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5772/      5772/      7316) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (191/191/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5796/      5796/      7340) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (192/192/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5805/      5805/      7349) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (193/193/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5845/      5845/      7389) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (194/194/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5869/      5869/      7413) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (195/195/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5889/      5889/      7433) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (196/196/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      5929/      5929/      7473) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (197/197/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      6953/      6953/      8497) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (198/198/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      6977/      6977/      8521) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (199/199/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      6995/      6995/      8539) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (200/200/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7035/      7035/      8579) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (201/201/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7059/      7059/      8603) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (202/202/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7071/      7071/      8615) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (203/203/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7111/      7111/      8655) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (204/204/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7135/      7135/      8679) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (205/205/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7146/      7146/      8690) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (206/206/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7186/      7186/      8730) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (207/207/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7210/      7210/      8754) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (208/208/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7230/      7230/      8774) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (209/209/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7270/      7270/      8814) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (210/210/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7294/      7294/      8838) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (211/211/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7306/      7306/      8850) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (212/212/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7346/      7346/      8890) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (213/213/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7378/      7378/      8922) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (214/214/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      7418/      7418/      8962) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (215/215/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7450/      7450/      8994) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (216/216/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      7466/      7466/      9010) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (217/217/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7498/      7498/      9042) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (218/218/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      7538/      7538/      9082) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (219/219/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7570/      7570/      9114) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (220/220/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7602/      7602/      9146) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (221/221/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      7642/      7642/      9186) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (222/222/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7706/      7706/      9250) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (223/223/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7738/      7738/      9282) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (224/224/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      7778/      7778/      9322) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (225/225/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7810/      7810/      9354) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (226/226/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      7850/      7850/      9394) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (227/227/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      7978/      7978/      9522) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (228/228/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8010/      8010/      9554) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (229/229/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      8050/      8050/      9594) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (230/230/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8082/      8082/      9626) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (231/231/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      8122/      8122/      9666) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (232/232/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8154/      8154/      9698) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (233/233/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      8194/      8194/      9738) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (234/234/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8226/      8226/      9770) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (235/235/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      8266/      8266/      9810) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (236/236/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8522/      8522/     10066) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (237/237/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8554/      8554/     10098) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (238/238/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      8594/      8594/     10138) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (239/239/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8626/      8626/     10170) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (240/240/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      8666/      8666/     10210) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (241/241/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8698/      8698/     10242) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (242/242/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      8738/      8738/     10282) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (243/243/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8770/      8770/     10314) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (244/244/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      8810/      8810/     10354) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (245/245/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      8882/      8882/     10426) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:98> (246/246/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      9010/      9010/     10554) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (247/247/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9018/      9018/     10562) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:343> (248/248/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9058/      9058/     10602) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (249/249/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9090/      9090/     10634) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (250/250/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      9130/      9130/     10674) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (251/251/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9162/      9162/     10706) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (252/252/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      9202/      9202/     10746) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (253/253/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9226/      9226/     10770) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:126> (254/254/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9290/      9290/     10834) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (255/255/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9298/      9298/     10842) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (256/256/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9322/      9322/     10866) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (257/257/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9386/      9386/     10930) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (258/258/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9410/      9410/     10954) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (259/259/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9474/      9474/     11018) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (260/260/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9498/      9498/     11042) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (261/261/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9562/      9562/     11106) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (262/262/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9586/      9586/     11130) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (263/263/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9650/      9650/     11194) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (264/264/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9674/      9674/     11218) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (265/265/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9738/      9738/     11282) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (266/266/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9762/      9762/     11306) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (267/267/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9826/      9826/     11370) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (268/268/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9850/      9850/     11394) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (269/269/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      9914/      9914/     11458) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (270/270/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      9970/      9970/     11514) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (271/271/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10002/     10002/     11546) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (272/272/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10026/     10026/     11570) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:126> (273/273/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10090/     10090/     11634) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (274/274/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10105/     10105/     11649) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (275/275/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10129/     10129/     11673) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (276/276/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10193/     10193/     11737) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (277/277/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10217/     10217/     11761) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (278/278/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10281/     10281/     11825) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (279/279/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10305/     10305/     11849) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (280/280/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10369/     10369/     11913) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (281/281/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10393/     10393/     11937) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (282/282/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10457/     10457/     12001) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (283/283/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10481/     10481/     12025) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (284/284/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10545/     10545/     12089) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (285/285/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10569/     10569/     12113) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (286/286/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10633/     10633/     12177) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (287/287/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10657/     10657/     12201) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (288/288/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10721/     10721/     12265) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (289/289/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10745/     10745/     12289) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (290/290/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10809/     10809/     12353) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (291/291/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10833/     10833/     12377) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (292/292/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10897/     10897/     12441) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (293/293/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10921/     10921/     12465) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (294/294/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     10985/     10985/     12529) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (295/295/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11009/     11009/     12553) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (296/296/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11073/     11073/     12617) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (297/297/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11097/     11097/     12641) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (298/298/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11161/     11161/     12705) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (299/299/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11185/     11185/     12729) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (300/300/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11249/     11249/     12793) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (301/301/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11273/     11273/     12817) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (302/302/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11337/     11337/     12881) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (303/303/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     11393/     11393/     12937) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (304/304/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11425/     11425/     12969) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (305/305/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11430/     11430/     12974) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (306/306/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11454/     11454/     12998) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (307/307/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11518/     11518/     13062) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (308/308/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11542/     11542/     13086) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (309/309/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11606/     11606/     13150) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (310/310/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     11662/     11662/     13206) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (311/311/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11694/     11694/     13238) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (312/312/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11706/     11706/     13250) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (313/313/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11730/     11730/     13274) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (314/314/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11794/     11794/     13338) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (315/315/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11818/     11818/     13362) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (316/316/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11882/     11882/     13426) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (317/317/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11906/     11906/     13450) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (318/318/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11970/     11970/     13514) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (319/319/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     11994/     11994/     13538) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (320/320/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12058/     12058/     13602) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (321/321/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12082/     12082/     13626) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (322/322/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12146/     12146/     13690) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (323/323/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12170/     12170/     13714) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (324/324/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12234/     12234/     13778) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (325/325/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12258/     12258/     13802) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (326/326/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12322/     12322/     13866) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (327/327/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12346/     12346/     13890) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (328/328/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12410/     12410/     13954) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (329/329/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12434/     12434/     13978) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (330/330/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12498/     12498/     14042) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (331/331/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12522/     12522/     14066) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (332/332/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12586/     12586/     14130) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (333/333/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12610/     12610/     14154) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (334/334/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12674/     12674/     14218) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (335/335/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     12730/     12730/     14274) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (336/336/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12762/     12762/     14306) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (337/337/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12772/     12772/     14316) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (338/338/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12796/     12796/     14340) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (339/339/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12924/     12924/     14468) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:78> (340/340/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     12988/     12988/     14532) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (341/341/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13012/     13012/     14556) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (342/342/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13076/     13076/     14620) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (343/343/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13100/     13100/     14644) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (344/344/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13164/     13164/     14708) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (345/345/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13188/     13188/     14732) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (346/346/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13252/     13252/     14796) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (347/347/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13276/     13276/     14820) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121>

----------

## jimmathy

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13276/     13276/     14820) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (348/348/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13340/     13340/     14884) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (349/349/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13364/     13364/     14908) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (350/350/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13428/     13428/     14972) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (351/351/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13452/     13452/     14996) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (352/352/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13516/     13516/     15060) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (353/353/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13540/     13540/     15084) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (354/354/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13604/     13604/     15148) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (355/355/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13628/     13628/     15172) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (356/356/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13692/     13692/     15236) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (357/357/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     13748/     13748/     15292) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (358/358/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13780/     13780/     15324) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (359/359/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13804/     13804/     15348) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (360/360/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13809/     13809/     15353) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (361/361/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13849/     13849/     15393) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (362/362/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13873/     13873/     15417) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (363/363/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13879/     13879/     15423) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (364/364/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13919/     13919/     15463) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (365/365/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13943/     13943/     15487) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (366/366/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13953/     13953/     15497) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (367/367/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     13993/     13993/     15537) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (368/368/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14017/     14017/     15561) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (369/369/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14031/     14031/     15575) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (370/370/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14071/     14071/     15615) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (371/371/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14095/     14095/     15639) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (372/372/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14102/     14102/     15646) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (373/373/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14142/     14142/     15686) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (374/374/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14166/     14166/     15710) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (375/375/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14181/     14181/     15725) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (376/376/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14221/     14221/     15765) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (377/377/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14245/     14245/     15789) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (378/378/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14263/     14263/     15807) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (379/379/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14303/     14303/     15847) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (380/380/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14327/     14327/     15871) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (381/381/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14340/     14340/     15884) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (382/382/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14380/     14380/     15924) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (383/383/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14404/     14404/     15948) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (384/384/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14420/     14420/     15964) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (385/385/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14460/     14460/     16004) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (386/386/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14484/     14484/     16028) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (387/387/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14500/     14500/     16044) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (388/388/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14540/     14540/     16084) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (389/389/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14564/     14564/     16108) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (390/390/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14575/     14575/     16119) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (391/391/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14615/     14615/     16159) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (392/392/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14639/     14639/     16183) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (393/393/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14651/     14651/     16195) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (394/394/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14691/     14691/     16235) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (395/395/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14715/     14715/     16259) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (396/396/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14739/     14739/     16283) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (397/397/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14779/     14779/     16323) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (398/398/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14859/     14859/     16403) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (399/399/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14891/     14891/     16435) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (400/400/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     14931/     14931/     16475) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (401/401/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14955/     14955/     16499) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (402/402/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     14972/     14972/     16516) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (403/403/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15012/     15012/     16556) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (404/404/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15036/     15036/     16580) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (405/405/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15057/     15057/     16601) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (406/406/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15097/     15097/     16641) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (407/407/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15121/     15121/     16665) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (408/408/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15131/     15131/     16675) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (409/409/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15171/     15171/     16715) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (410/410/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15203/     15203/     16747) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (411/411/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     15243/     15243/     16787) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (412/412/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15755/     15755/     17299) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (413/413/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15835/     15835/     17379) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (414/414/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     15995/     15995/     17539) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (415/415/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16027/     16027/     17571) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (416/416/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     16067/     16067/     17611) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (417/417/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16099/     16099/     17643) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (418/418/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     16139/     16139/     17683) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (419/419/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16219/     16219/     17763) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (420/420/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16227/     16227/     17771) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (421/421/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16251/     16251/     17795) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (422/422/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16315/     16315/     17859) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (423/423/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16339/     16339/     17883) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (424/424/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16403/     16403/     17947) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (425/425/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16427/     16427/     17971) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (426/426/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16491/     16491/     18035) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (427/427/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16515/     16515/     18059) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (428/428/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16579/     16579/     18123) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (429/429/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16603/     16603/     18147) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (430/430/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16667/     16667/     18211) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (431/431/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16691/     16691/     18235) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (432/432/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16755/     16755/     18299) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (433/433/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16779/     16779/     18323) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (434/434/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16843/     16843/     18387) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (435/435/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     16899/     16899/     18443) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (436/436/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16931/     16931/     18475) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (437/437/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16943/     16943/     18487) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (438/438/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     16967/     16967/     18511) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (439/439/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17031/     17031/     18575) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (440/440/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17055/     17055/     18599) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (441/441/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17119/     17119/     18663) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (442/442/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17143/     17143/     18687) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (443/443/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17207/     17207/     18751) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (444/444/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17231/     17231/     18775) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (445/445/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17295/     17295/     18839) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (446/446/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17319/     17319/     18863) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (447/447/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17383/     17383/     18927) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (448/448/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17407/     17407/     18951) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (449/449/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17471/     17471/     19015) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (450/450/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17495/     17495/     19039) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (451/451/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17559/     17559/     19103) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (452/452/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17583/     17583/     19127) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (453/453/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17647/     17647/     19191) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (454/454/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17671/     17671/     19215) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (455/455/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17735/     17735/     19279) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (456/456/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17759/     17759/     19303) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (457/457/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17823/     17823/     19367) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (458/458/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17847/     17847/     19391) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (459/459/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17911/     17911/     19455) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (460/460/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     17967/     17967/     19511) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (461/461/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     17999/     17999/     19543) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (462/462/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18005/     18005/     19549) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (463/463/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18261/     18261/     19805) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:78> (464/464/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18285/     18285/     19829) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (465/465/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18349/     18349/     19893) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (466/466/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18373/     18373/     19917) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (467/467/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18437/     18437/     19981) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (468/468/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18461/     18461/     20005) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (469/469/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18525/     18525/     20069) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (470/470/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18549/     18549/     20093) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (471/471/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18613/     18613/     20157) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (472/472/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     18669/     18669/     20213) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (473/473/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18701/     18701/     20245) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (474/474/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18715/     18715/     20259) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (475/475/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18739/     18739/     20283) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (476/476/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18803/     18803/     20347) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (477/477/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18827/     18827/     20371) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (478/478/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18891/     18891/     20435) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (479/479/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18915/     18915/     20459) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (480/480/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     18979/     18979/     20523) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (481/481/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19003/     19003/     20547) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (482/482/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19067/     19067/     20611) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (483/483/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19091/     19091/     20635) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (484/484/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19155/     19155/     20699) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (485/485/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19179/     19179/     20723) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (486/486/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19243/     19243/     20787) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (487/487/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19267/     19267/     20811) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (488/488/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19331/     19331/     20875) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (489/489/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19355/     19355/     20899) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (490/490/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19419/     19419/     20963) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (491/491/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     19475/     19475/     21019) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (492/492/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19507/     19507/     21051) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (493/493/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19517/     19517/     21061) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (494/494/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19541/     19541/     21085) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (495/495/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19605/     19605/     21149) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (496/496/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19629/     19629/     21173) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (497/497/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19693/     19693/     21237) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (498/498/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19717/     19717/     21261) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (499/499/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19781/     19781/     21325) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (500/500/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19805/     19805/     21349) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (501/501/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19869/     19869/     21413) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (502/502/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19893/     19893/     21437) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (503/503/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19957/     19957/     21501) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (504/504/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     19981/     19981/     21525) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (505/505/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20045/     20045/     21589) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (506/506/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20069/     20069/     21613) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (507/507/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20133/     20133/     21677) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (508/508/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20157/     20157/     21701) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (509/509/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20221/     20221/     21765) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (510/510/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20245/     20245/     21789) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:121> (511/511/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20309/     20309/     21853) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:133> (512/512/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     20365/     20365/     21909) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <util_filter.c:227> (513/513/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20397/     20397/     21941) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (514/514/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20469/     20469/     22013) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:98> (515/515/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     20597/     20597/     22141) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (516/516/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20629/     20629/     22173) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (517/517/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20633/     20633/     22177) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (518/518/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20673/     20673/     22217) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (519/519/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20677/     20677/     22221) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (520/520/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20717/     20717/     22261) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (521/521/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20721/     20721/     22265) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (522/522/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20761/     20761/     22305) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (523/523/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20765/     20765/     22309) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (524/524/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20805/     20805/     22349) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (525/525/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20809/     20809/     22353) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (526/526/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20849/     20849/     22393) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (527/527/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20853/     20853/     22397) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (528/528/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20893/     20893/     22437) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (529/529/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20897/     20897/     22441) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (530/530/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20937/     20937/     22481) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (531/531/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20941/     20941/     22485) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (532/532/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20981/     20981/     22525) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (533/533/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     20985/     20985/     22529) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (534/534/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21025/     21025/     22569) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (535/535/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21029/     21029/     22573) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (536/536/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21069/     21069/     22613) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (537/537/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21073/     21073/     22617) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (538/538/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21113/     21113/     22657) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (539/539/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21117/     21117/     22661) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (540/540/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21157/     21157/     22701) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (541/541/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21161/     21161/     22705) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (542/542/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21201/     21201/     22745) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (543/543/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21205/     21205/     22749) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (544/544/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21245/     21245/     22789) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (545/545/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21249/     21249/     22793) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (546/546/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21289/     21289/     22833) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (547/547/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21293/     21293/     22837) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (548/548/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21333/     21333/     22877) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (549/549/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     21589/     21589/     23133) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (550/550/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21593/     21593/     23137) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (551/551/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21633/     21633/     23177) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (552/552/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21637/     21637/     23181) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (553/553/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21677/     21677/     23221) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (554/554/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21681/     21681/     23225) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (555/555/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21721/     21721/     23265) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (556/556/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21725/     21725/     23269) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (557/557/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21765/     21765/     23309) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (558/558/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21769/     21769/     23313) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (559/559/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21809/     21809/     23353) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (560/560/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21813/     21813/     23357) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (561/561/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21853/     21853/     23397) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (562/562/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21857/     21857/     23401) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (563/563/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21897/     21897/     23441) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (564/564/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21901/     21901/     23445) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (565/565/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21941/     21941/     23485) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (566/566/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21945/     21945/     23489) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (567/567/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21985/     21985/     23529) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (568/568/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     21989/     21989/     23533) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <http_protocol.c:411> (569/569/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22029/     22029/     23573) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (570/570/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22053/     22053/     23597) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (571/571/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22064/     22064/     23608) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (572/572/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22104/     22104/     23648) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (573/573/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22128/     22128/     23672) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <config.c:477> (574/574/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22137/     22137/     23681) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (575/575/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22177/     22177/     23721) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (576/576/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22249/     22249/     23793) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:98> (577/577/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     22377/     22377/     23921) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:92> (578/578/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22417/     22417/     23961) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (579/579/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22449/     22449/     23993) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (580/580/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     22489/     22489/     24033) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (581/581/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     24033) 0x1542490 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     24065) 0x1542490 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     24073) 0x1542490 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22521/     22561/     24105) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (582/582/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     22561/     22601/     24145) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (583/583/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     24145) 0x1542a10 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     24177) 0x1542a10 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     24185) 0x1542a10 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22593/     22673/     24217) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (584/584/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     22633/     22713/     24257) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (585/585/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     24257) 0x1542f90 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     24289) 0x1542f90 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     24297) 0x1542f90 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22665/     22785/     24329) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (586/586/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     22705/     22825/     24369) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (587/587/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     24369) 0x1543510 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     24401) 0x1543510 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     24409) 0x1543510 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22737/     22897/     24441) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (588/588/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     22777/     22937/     24481) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (589/589/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     24481) 0x1543a90 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        96/        96/     24577) 0x1543a90 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (       120/       120/     24601) 0x1543a90 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (       144/       144/     24625) 0x1543a90 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (3/3/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (       168/       168/     24649) 0x1543a90 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (4/4/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22809/     23137/     24681) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (590/590/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     22929/     23257/     24801) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (591/591/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     24801) 0x15440e0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        64/        64/     24865) 0x15440e0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        80/        80/     24881) 0x15440e0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        96/        96/     24897) 0x15440e0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (3/3/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     22961/     23385/     24929) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (592/592/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23041/     23465/     25009) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (593/593/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     25009) 0x15446d0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     25041) 0x15446d0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     25049) 0x15446d0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23073/     23537/     25081) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (594/594/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23113/     23577/     25121) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (595/595/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     25121) 0x1544c50 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     25153) 0x1544c50 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     25161) 0x1544c50 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23145/     23649/     25193) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (596/596/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23185/     23689/     25233) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (597/597/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     25233) 0x15451d0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     25265) 0x15451d0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     25273) 0x15451d0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23217/     23761/     25305) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (598/598/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23257/     23801/     25345) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (599/599/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     25345) 0x1545750 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     25377) 0x1545750 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     25385) 0x1545750 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23289/     23873/     25417) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (600/600/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23329/     23913/     25457) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (601/601/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     25457) 0x1545cd0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     25489) 0x1545cd0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     25497) 0x1545cd0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23361/     23985/     25529) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (602/602/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23401/     24025/     25569) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (603/603/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     25569) 0x1546250 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        64/        64/     25633) 0x1546250 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        80/        80/     25649) 0x1546250 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        96/        96/     25665) 0x1546250 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (3/3/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23433/     24153/     25697) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (604/604/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23513/     24233/     25777) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (605/605/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     25777) 0x1546840 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     25809) 0x1546840 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     25817) 0x1546840 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23545/     24305/     25849) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (606/606/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23585/     24345/     25889) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (607/607/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     25889) 0x1546dc0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     25921) 0x1546dc0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     25929) 0x1546dc0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23617/     24417/     25961) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (608/608/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23657/     24457/     26001) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (609/609/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     26001) 0x1547340 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     26033) 0x1547340 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     26041) 0x1547340 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23689/     24529/     26073) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (610/610/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23729/     24569/     26113) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (611/611/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     26113) 0x15478c0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     26145) 0x15478c0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     26153) 0x15478c0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23761/     24641/     26185) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (612/612/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23801/     24681/     26225) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (613/613/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     26225) 0x1547e40 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     26257) 0x1547e40 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     26265) 0x1547e40 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23833/     24753/     26297) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (614/614/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23873/     24793/     26337) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (615/615/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     26337) 0x15483c0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     26369) 0x15483c0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     26377) 0x15483c0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23905/     24865/     26409) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (616/616/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     23945/     24905/     26449) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (617/617/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     26449) 0x1548940 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     26481) 0x1548940 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     26489) 0x1548940 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     23977/     24977/     26521) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (618/618/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     24017/     25017/     26561) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (619/619/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     26561) 0x1548ec0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:195> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (        32/        32/     26593) 0x1548ec0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:85> (1/1/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (        40/        40/     26601) 0x1548ec0 "hooks/apr_hooks.c:195" <hooks/apr_hooks.c:91> (2/2/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     24049/     25089/     26633) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (620/620/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (     24089/     25129/     26673) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (621/621/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1256/     26505/     26705) 0x1537680 "process" <tables/apr_tables.c:88> (4/4/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      1408/     26657/     26857) 0x1537680 "process" <tables/apr_tables.c:66> (5/5/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1480/     26729/     26929) 0x1537680 "process" <misc/unix/getopt.c:45> (6/6/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1640/     26889/     27089) 0x1537680 "process" <misc/unix/getopt.c:58> (7/7/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1643/     26892/     27092) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (8/8/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1646/     26895/     27095) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (9/9/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1649/     26898/     27098) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (10/10/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1652/     26901/     27101) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (11/11/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1655/     26904/     27104) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (12/12/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1658/     26907/     27107) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (13/13/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1661/     26910/     27110) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (14/14/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1664/     26913/     27113) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (15/15/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (     24129/     25169/     27153) 0x1537c00 "pconf" <tables/apr_hash.c:277> (622/622/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       192/       192/     27225) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <misc/unix/getopt.c:45> (7/7/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       336/       336/     27369) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <misc/unix/getopt.c:58> (8/8/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       340/       340/     27373) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (9/9/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       356/       356/     27389) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (10/10/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       361/       361/     27394) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (11/11/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       393/       393/     27426) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (12/12/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       403/       403/     27436) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (13/13/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       417/       417/     27450) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (14/14/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       481/       481/     27514) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <tables/apr_tables.c:113> (15/15/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (       491/       491/     27524) 0x1537cb0 "pcommands" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (16/16/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1698/     27358/     27558) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (16/16/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     27558) 0x15499a0 "main.c:618" <main.c:618> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  CREATE (         0/         0/     27558) 0x1549a50 "main.c:620" <main.c:620> (0/0/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1744/     27404/     27604) 0x1537680 "process" <file_io/unix/filepath.c:156> (17/17/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      1864/     27524/     27724) 0x1537680 "process" <file_io/unix/open.c:177> (18/18/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1898/     27558/     27758) 0x1537680 "process" <strings/apr_strings.c:78> (19/19/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760]  PALLOC (      1930/     27590/     27790) 0x1537680 "process" <memory/unix/apr_pools.c:2180> (20/20/0) 

POOL DEBUG: [8635/140124027901760] PCALLOC (      2050/     27710/     27910) 0x1537680 "process" <file_io/unix/open.c:260> (21/21/0) 

                                                   [ ok ]

----------

## jimmathy

Here is my /etc/conf.d/apache2

# /etc/conf.d/apache2: config file for /etc/init.d/apache2

# Here are the options available in the default configuration:

#

#  AUTH_DIGEST  Enables mod_auth_digest

#  AUTHNZ_LDAP  Enables authentication through mod_ldap (available if USE=ldap)

#  CACHE        Enables mod_cache

#  DAV          Enables mod_dav

#  ERRORDOCS    Enables default error documents for many languages.

#  INFO         Enables mod_info, a useful module for debugging

#  LANGUAGE     Enables content-negotiation based on language and charset.

#  LDAP         Enables mod_ldap (available if USE=ldap)

#  MANUAL       Enables /manual/ to be the apache manual (available if USE=docs)

#  MEM_CACHE    Enables default configuration mod_mem_cache

#  PROXY        Enables mod_proxy

#  SSL          Enables SSL (available if USE=ssl)

#  SUEXEC       Enables running CGI scripts (in USERDIR) through suexec.

#  USERDIR      Enables /~username mapping to /home/username/public_html

#DEFAULT_VHOST  /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_defaul_vhost.conf

#SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST  /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/vhosts.conf

APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP5 -D ERRORDOCS -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGES"

PIDFILE=/var/run/apache2.pid

TIMEOUT=10

SERVERROOT=/srv/www/

CONFIGFILE=/etc/apache2/httpd.conf

STARTUPERRORLOG="/var/log/apache2/startuperror.log"

LYNX="lynx -dump"

STATUSURL="http://localhost/server-status"

RELOAD_TYPE="graceful"

----------

## jimmathy

Here is my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

# This is a modification of the default Apache 2.2 configuration file

# for Gentoo Linux.

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_alias_module modules/mod_authn_alias.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

<IfDefine AUTHNZ_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine STATUS>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

User apache

Group apache

Listen 80

NameVirtualHost *:80

<IfDefine DEFAULT_HOST>

<VirtualHost *:80>

	ServerName theworldsmostawkwardman.com

	ServerAdmin mtrottman@gmail.com

	DocumentRoot /srv/www/theworldsmostawkwardman.com/public_html

	ErrorLog /srv/www/theworldsmostawkwardman.com/logs/error.log

	TransferLog /srv/www/theworldsmostawkwardman.com/logs/access.log

</VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

<VirtualHost *:80>

	DocumentRoot /srv/www/pacmtnlog.com/public_html

	ServerName www.pacmtnlog.com

</VirtualHost>

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

<VirtualHost *>

DocumentRoot "/srv/www"

ServerAdmin mtrottman@gmail.com

ErrorLog /srv/www/theworldsmostawkwardman.com/logs/error.log

TransferLog /srv/www/theworldsmostawkwardman.com/logs/access.log

<Directory "/srv/www">

allow from all

Options +Indexes

</Directory>

</VirtualHost>

----------

## jimmathy

Any help is greatly appreciated, this is my first Apache setup and I think I am missing something simple. Let me know if I need to provide anything else. Thank you for your time.

----------

## notageek

Can you please post the return of this command?

```
emerge -pv apache
```

also can you comment out "Listen" from httpd.conf and try again?

----------

## SLBMEH

It looks like your problem lies in a typo with your defines.

In your conf.d/apache2 you have DEFAULT_VHOST:

 *jimmathy wrote:*   

> APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP5 -D ERRORDOCS -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGES"

 

Whereas in httpd.conf you have just DEFAULT_HOST:

 *jimmathy wrote:*   

> <IfDefine DEFAULT_HOST>

 

You can adjust your defines or just eliminate the define block and the -D segment entirely and it should fix your problem.

Edit: Also, I would imagine these blocks are not working because of the lack of 'ServerName' directives.

 *jimmathy wrote:*   

> <VirtualHost *:80>
> 
> DocumentRoot /srv/www/pacmtnlog.com/public_html
> 
> ServerName www.pacmtnlog.com
> ...

 

----------

## jimmathy

Thank you for the great suggestions, I knew I must have overlooked something simple.

However, I decided to try out WebMin and I have made some progress. I have a lot of things in place with WebMin, but I am still getting the "It Works!" default message from Apache whenever I try to go to either of my sites. I have Virtualmin installed but alas, I still fail bring the world my awkwardness with theworldsmostawkwardman.com.

I have a completely rewritten apache /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and /etc/conf.d/apache2 from webmin which I will post next. Does anyone know what I am supposed to do, preferably in Webmin, to actually Virtualize my hosting.

Thanks again for the help!

----------

## jimmathy

/etc/apache2/httpd.conf

```

# This is a modification of the default Apache 2.2 configuration file

# for Gentoo Linux.

#

# Support:

#   http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml   [mailing lists]

#   http://forums.gentoo.org/                 [web forums]

#   irc://irc.freenode.net#gentoo-apache      [irc chat]

#

# Bug Reports:

#   http://bugs.gentoo.org                    [gentoo related bugs]

#   http://httpd.apache.org/bug_report.html   [apache httpd related bugs]

#

#

# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2> for detailed information.

# In particular, see

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>

# for a discussion of each configuration directive.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "var/log/apache2/foo_log"

# with ServerRoot set to "/usr" will be interpreted by the

# server as "/usr/var/log/apache2/foo.log".

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point

# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive

# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple

# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.

ServerRoot "/usr/lib64/apache2"

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

# GENTOO: Automatically defined based on APACHE2_MODULES USE_EXPAND variable.

#         Do not change manually, it will be overwritten on upgrade.

#

# The following modules are considered as the default configuration.

# If you wish to disable one of them, you may have to alter other

# configuration directives.

#

# Change these at your own risk!

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_alias_module modules/mod_authn_alias.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

<IfDefine AUTHNZ_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine STATUS>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine SUEXEC>

LoadModule suexec_module modules/mod_suexec.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

User apache

Group apache

# Supplemental configuration

#

# Most of the configuration files in the /etc/apache2/modules.d/ directory can

# be turned on using APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 to add extra features

# or to modify the default configuration of the server.

#

# To know which flag to add to APACHE2_OPTS, look at the first line of the

# the file, which will usually be an <IfDefine OPTION> where OPTION is the

# flag to use.

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

# Virtual-host support

#

# Gentoo has made using virtual-hosts easy. In /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ we

# include a default vhost (enabled by adding -D DEFAULT_VHOST to

# APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2).

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

NameVirtualHost my.ip.0.0:80

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

<VirtualHost my.ip.0.0:80>

ServerName theworldsmostawkwardman.com

ServerAlias www.theworldsmostawkwardman.com

ServerAlias webmail.theworldsmostawkwardman.com

ServerAlias admin.theworldsmostawkwardman.com

DocumentRoot /home/theworldsmostawkwardman/public_html

ErrorLog /var/log/virtualmin/theworldsmostawkwardman.com_error_log

CustomLog /var/log/virtualmin/theworldsmostawkwardman.com_access_log combined

ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/theworldsmostawkwardman/cgi-bin/

DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php4 index.php5

<Directory /home/theworldsmostawkwardman/public_html>

Options -Indexes +IncludesNOEXEC +FollowSymLinks

allow from all

AllowOverride All

</Directory>

<Directory /home/theworldsmostawkwardman/cgi-bin>

allow from all

</Directory>

RewriteEngine on

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} =webmail.theworldsmostawkwardman.com

RewriteRule ^(.*) http://theworldsmostawkwardman.com:20000/ [R]

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} =admin.theworldsmostawkwardman.com

RewriteRule ^(.*) https://theworldsmostawkwardman.com:10000/ [R]

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost my.ip.0.0:80>

ServerName pacmtnlog.com

ServerAlias www.pacmtnlog.com

ServerAlias webmail.pacmtnlog.com

ServerAlias admin.pacmtnlog.com

DocumentRoot /home/pacmtnlog/public_html

ErrorLog /var/log/virtualmin/pacmtnlog.com_error_log

CustomLog /var/log/virtualmin/pacmtnlog.com_access_log combined

ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/pacmtnlog/cgi-bin/

DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php4 index.php5

<Directory /home/pacmtnlog/public_html>

Options -Indexes +IncludesNOEXEC +FollowSymLinks

allow from all

AllowOverride All

</Directory>

<Directory /home/pacmtnlog/cgi-bin>

allow from all

</Directory>

RewriteEngine on

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} =webmail.pacmtnlog.com

RewriteRule ^(.*) http://pacmtnlog.com:20000/ [R]

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} =admin.pacmtnlog.com

RewriteRule ^(.*) https://pacmtnlog.com:10000/ [R]

</VirtualHost>

```

----------

## jimmathy

/etc/conf.d/apache2

```

# /etc/conf.d/apache2: config file for /etc/init.d/apache2

# When you install a module it is easy to activate or deactivate the modules

# and other features of apache using the APACHE2_OPTS line. Every module should

# install a configuration in /etc/apache2/modules.d. In that file will have an

# <IfDefine NNN> directive where NNN is the option to enable that module.

#

# Here are the options available in the default configuration:

#

#  AUTH_DIGEST  Enables mod_auth_digest

#  AUTHNZ_LDAP  Enables authentication through mod_ldap (available if USE=ldap)

#  CACHE        Enables mod_cache

#  DAV          Enables mod_dav

#  ERRORDOCS    Enables default error documents for many languages.

#  INFO         Enables mod_info, a useful module for debugging

#  LANGUAGE     Enables content-negotiation based on language and charset.

#  LDAP         Enables mod_ldap (available if USE=ldap)

#  MANUAL       Enables /manual/ to be the apache manual (available if USE=docs)

#  MEM_CACHE    Enables default configuration mod_mem_cache

#  PROXY        Enables mod_proxy

#  SSL          Enables SSL (available if USE=ssl)

#  SUEXEC       Enables running CGI scripts (in USERDIR) through suexec.

#  USERDIR      Enables /~username mapping to /home/username/public_html

#

#

# The following two options provide the default virtual host for the HTTP and

# HTTPS protocol. YOU NEED TO ENABLE AT LEAST ONE OF THEM, otherwise apache

# will not listen for incomming connections on the approriate port.

#

#  DEFAULT_VHOST      Enables name-based virtual hosts, with the default

#                     virtual host being in /var/www/localhost/htdocs

#  SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST  Enables default vhost for SSL (you should enable this

#                     when you enable SSL)

#

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D LANGUAGE"

# Extended options for advanced uses of Apache ONLY

# You don't need to edit these unless you are doing crazy Apache stuff

# As not having them set correctly, or feeding in an incorrect configuration

# via them will result in Apache failing to start

# YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

# PID file

#PIDFILE=/var/run/apache2.pid

# timeout for startup/shutdown checks

#TIMEOUT=10

# ServerRoot setting

#SERVERROOT=/usr/lib64/apache2

# Configuration file location

# - If this does NOT start with a '/', then it is treated relative to

# $SERVERROOT by Apache

#CONFIGFILE=/etc/apache2/httpd.conf

# Location to log startup errors to

# They are normally dumped to your terminal.

#STARTUPERRORLOG="/var/log/apache2/startuperror.log"

# A command that outputs a formatted text version of the HTML at the URL

# of the command line. Designed for lynx, however other programs may work.

#LYNX="lynx -dump"

# The URL to your server's mod_status status page.

# Required for status and fullstatus

#STATUSURL="http://localhost/server-status"

# Method to use when reloading the server

# Valid options are 'restart' and 'graceful'

# See http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/stopping.html for information on

# what they do and how they differ.

#RELOAD_TYPE="graceful"

```

----------

## SLBMEH

Try these modifications to your httpd.conf

```

<VirtualHost theworldsmostawkwardman.com>

<VirtualHost pacmtnlog.com>

```

----------

## pilla

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## richard.scott

ok, forgive me for asking the obvious... but have you reloaded your apache config?

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 reload
```

----------

